# Buying a trailer



## Bisbee Hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

Im going to be buying a trailer by this next waterfowl season. Dont know what brand to go with. All advice would be great. Money isnt a concern. If anyone has one that they are wanting to sell 14-16ft let me know. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 14ft Pace got it at Grand Auto Leasing in East Grand Forks. Call and ask for Roger he will hook you up. They have great deal on financing and he will put you in something perfect. Torsion suspension, The ceiling lets the light in, Shelf built into the front, and always get one with a ramp. Just something that I have learned the ramp is a must. Worth the extra few bucks.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

If money isn't a concern I would get a tandam axel or at least an upgraded 5200 lb or 6000lb axel. If you get a 16 foot I believe you cant even get them in a single axel but if you get a 14 foot I would definatally pay the extra as with a 14 foot trailer you tend to cram in more gear and more weight. A standard 3500lb axel is not eneough for a "fully loaded" 14 foot trailer against a plowed corn field. Also, get a straight axel , not a drop axel as standard on most trailers, the bottom back will be beat to 
sh--- from running in and out of field approcahes ect... For about the same amount of money you can add 4" of clearance to the bottom of your trailer. On a standard drop axel there is only about 10 -12" or so of clearance and with a little longer trailer you would be supprised how fast you will bottom out on any deacent incline / decline. Good luck, should be a fun summer project!

Adam


----------

